# face full of flash



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Last Saturday I added a feeder at a location that Josh hunts. I was a little concerned about all of the added hardware and how the flash effects the deer. I pulled the card from the camera yesterday and it seems to have not bothered the deer much and I'm getting a lot more daylight pictures of a couple of bucks. I have over 40 pics of one of the bucks during daylight hrs.

One got a face full of flash, he had to be blinded by it, but he went right back to feeding. It doesn't seem to bother him, don't know how it might effect others


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

This one was taken at another location with an IR camera. Not a great pic but there is enough there to tell me this might be a candidate. I don't think we have ever seen this deer before, on camera or in person.


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

Very nice should make a nice extra shotgun buck or muzzle loader buck


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice pics of some good deer that made it through round 1. Where did you get the feeder? That's a nice set up with the ladder built in.
Bob


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

That is actually a tripod stand that I have had for years. I removed the seat and hung a feeder on it. It is kind of a make shift system from stuff I had around

I purchased this week a Moultrie EZ Fill tripod feeder for another location. It has a 200 pound capacity and should last around 20 days between filling. The savings in feed costs will pay for the feeder pretty quickly. We were just spreading corn at 5 locations and used 1600 lbs in two weeks. This new feeder has a digital timer with up to 6 feed times and run times from 1 -20 sec. I should be able to feed less quantity more often and have more daytime activity.

The biggest problem is the pet button buck I have created at one location. He is way too friendly!!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I have a flash trail cam and its right by my corn pile and it doesnt seem to bother the deer that much..


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

Where do you live again Lundy?

Just kidding, nice pics


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice pic's Lundy.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great bucks Lundy...I particulary like that buck with the wide spread. Good luck the rest of the season!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi Kim i see you are working on making the hunting experience for Josh pretty rough. I am sure the breakfast and lunch are packed and waiting for him!! Nice looking bucks. How did the new mobile stand work out?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

fishslim said:


> Hi Kim i see you are working on making the hunting experience for Josh pretty rough. I am sure the breakfast and lunch are packed and waiting for him!! Nice looking bucks. How did the new mobile stand work out?


Hi Troy,

I've grown to where I enjoy the pre work and trying to locate individual deer as much, maybe more, than I do the actual hunting. I'm starting to think I only carry a gun for self defense 

We'll see how rough it actually ends up being for Josh. He may or may not even shoot that wide 8 buck if it provides an opportunity. That will be his choice if and when the time comes. I pack Josh's lunch, he's on his own for breakfast

The new stand turned out very well. I need to install some of that static cling removable window tint to help prevent having movement spotted so easily but the rest is all good


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing you on the ice soon hoping shanty will be as cozy.!! And lunch is good i love a good sandwich while waiting for the fishies to bite.  Take care and bring us some more of those great buck shots.


----------

